# young pullets



## tamsteve (May 10, 2021)

I have been letting my young pullets , 11 weeks, mingle twice a day for an hour with the older hens for a week now while i'm right there with them, when should I just let them run around without me out there? Or are they still to young? It's been going good but the older ones do peck them and chase them....


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Assuming you're not having to constantly intervene, I'd do it now. You say it's been going good. Sounds like they're on their way to being fully integrated and (usually) it will only get better from here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Ken said. The sooner the integration happens the easier it should be.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Def. there’s always some kind of drama, and even then the dynamics change when they are enclosed together some. But earlier is generally better. If you want to spend an hour with and an hour without you there at first as a longer visit and test without you there, it can’t hurt and might give you a better idea how you’re feeling too. Good luck!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Def. there’s always some kind of drama, and even then the dynamics change when they are enclosed together some. But earlier is generally better. If you want to spend an hour with and an hour without you there at first as a longer visit and test without you there, it can’t hurt and might give you a better idea how you’re feeling too. Good luck!


Chicken drama, gasp! Say it isn't so!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

tamsteve said:


> I have been letting my young pullets , 11 weeks, mingle twice a day for an hour with the older hens for a week now while i'm right there with them, when should I just let them run around without me out there? Or are they still to young? It's been going good but the older ones do peck them and chase them....


What breeds are they? I feel like 11 week old pullets shouldn't be that small.. If you have never introduced the other pullets to the hens, the hens will be top of the pecking order..


----------



## tamsteve (May 10, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What breeds are they? I feel like 11 week old pullets shouldn't be that small.. If you have never introduced the other pullets to the hens, the hens will be top of the pecking order..


the pullets are one sexlink, one rhode island red, 2 easter eggers and a wydantte the older ones are 2 rhode islane and 2 easter eggers


----------

